# Connecting Computer to Home Theater



## Don Temple (Mar 18, 2013)

I have recently purchased a Yamaha HTC 6063 Home Theater. I have currently hooked it to my TV with HDMI cable and have my computer connected to the TV with HDMI as well. I have an optical cable connected between the TV and the Yamaha, everything works great. I also have a Bluray connected to the Yamaha with HDMI and it works well also. My question is should I be connecting my computer directly to the Yamaha with HDMI instead of the to TV?
What are the pro's and con's of each connection method


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

The TV likely won't pass surround sound from the PC or the blu ray player, especially HD audio like DTS-MA. If your PC sound card outputs 5.1, I would connect it to your receiver, not the TV. Likewise for the blu ray player and let the receiver switch inputs. Then connect only one HDMI cable from the receiver's HDMI out to the TV.


----------

